# Setting Up Water Parameters



## sussex_cichlids (17 Jan 2012)

Been looking across the forum for threads about the correct water parameters for planted tank 

What im aiming for

pH.6.5 (before Co2 injection)
GH.4
KH.3
Temp.24

I'm think of using mix of RO/tap to get the mix above ive done this in the past but its pain so been looking at some remineralizer products suitable for shrimp as this year were going have ago at keeping some RCS

Not used any of the remineralizer products before just wondering which is the safest for shrimp and the most preferred by members??


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Jan 2012)

Hi,
   Unless you intend to grow a tank full of Tonina , verticillated versions of Ludwigia, or possibly Bolbitis then it hardly matters what the parameters are. Set the parameters for the objectives of your fish. The plants will figure it out. For the most part, they only care about clean water, nutrients and CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Jan 2012)

thanks ceg 

i want to keep some  RCS in this tank every were ive looked they advise soft water for shrimps has anyone kept RCS in normal tap water without softening it


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2012)

By RCS do you mean red cherry shrimp?

Or do you mean CRS - crystal red shrimp?

The former thrive in all sorts of water parameters, as long as it's clean. They will breed for most folk without even trying.

The latter do prefer softer water and not too warm i.e. under 80F. If you're using a soil-based substrate like Aqua Soil etc. then this will usually provide good conditions, even if you have hard tap water.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Jan 2012)

thanks George 

yea I'm going try red cherry shrimp

but never had much luck with shrimp in the past


----------

